# Is this true?



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

We just took our V to a pet expo and saw a Vizsla that came from an Australian breeder. The owner said that all the Australian Vizslas are this big. Is that true? Snickers was the runt in the litter but turned out to be bigger than his five brothers. He's weighing in at around 57 pounds. This Vizsla was much taller and weighed in at 70 pounds. So my question is-Are there many variations ofVizslas around the world? ???


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

My breeder has just imported a stud from Hungary and he will be larger than their current stud, Redd, who is 50 lbs. The pup at 6 mos was about 40 lbs.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

V's are supposed to be the smallest of the gun dogs and that's one of the reasons I got one. My friend has one of the smallest bitches I have seen to date, probably 40-45lbs. At 12 months old my bitch now weighs in at 55lbs. Having seen a few, you really start to notice the physical differences from one to another. I read somewhere that there is a trend towards people breeding them bigger but this is seen as a negative course for the breed. If I was looking again I would visit more breeders to check how big the parents are. At 55lbs she really starts to flatten your lap! ;D


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Our Phoebe is a very small Vizsla, even though she is 4. Her mum was like her, small, but her dad was huge.

I have seen other small vizslas, other big vizslas but not much in between.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, 
My Male, Blaze is just about 14 months now and weighs in @ 49 -50 pounds. I don't think he is particularly tall and he is lean and pretty muscular . I'm really curious as to how much m ore he'll grow. I would think he's @ potential but the breeder once told me they are not fully grown until they reach 2 years of age. I'd love to hear from anyone on this. I love the size he is right now. And indeed , he is plenty heavy enough for my lap already!


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

Our 2.5 yo female is 66#, and is a one solid mass of muscle.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my boy duke is also o0ne solid mass of muscle at thirteen months evfery inch of skin is rippped liked he was a bodybuilder his brother not even close same diet same excercise rutine not even close.t6hey are so differentthey look like a male and afemale alost.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow!!! There really is a wide range in your dogs. Snickers height at the withers is 25.5 inches or 64.77 cm. What are your dogs height at the withers? If he were to grow 1/2 inch more-he would not be able to show. In fact the breeder also said that he could lose a few pounds. His brothers are all a tad smaller than he is and of course less in weight.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Teika is 23.5" at the withers.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

So do they grow much more between 12 and 24 months of age?


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

madaboutvizslas said:


> I read somewhere that there is a trend towards people breeding them bigger but this is seen as a negative course for the breed.


! I was just going to mention I was speaking with a dog breeder (not Vizslas) and she said in breeder circles, there's talk that people are starting to breed bigger Vizslas and that it is a detriment. As you said, V's are supposed to be the smaller, more compact of the gun dogs. Which is what I love. If I wanted a big, stalky dog, I would have gotten a Weimeraner! 

Our 18 month old male is about 24" at the whithers and is 51.5 lbs...but he still has a few more months of filling out on him. Not to mention he's not a good eater. But he's nothing but muscle. 

Blaze: I was also told it will take a couple years for a V to fill out (just like Boxers)



> This Vizsla was much taller and weighed in at 70 pounds


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I cannot understand that a trend toward breeding larger V's would be considered desirable. Their medium build is part of their beauty. Why tamper with tradition and history of the breed? Weird.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

people do strange things.Maybe they think that if there is more dog than there is more v to love


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I caught up with my friend who has a small V bitch yesterday. She is 4 years and mine is now about 13 months. His V is tiny. She must be right at the small end of the breed size. If I ever get another V I am definately going to look around at the various breeders to check out the size of the various dogs.


----------



## smitty (Sep 3, 2008)

Our 16 month old female v is about 40-41#, very muscular and sleek... She does a lot of off leash running in the woods... we have ran into every kind of dog including bigger V's and none can catch her through the woods.. she is so fast and agile, I think her smaller size helps.. She just got run down in an open dog park by a grey hound (fastest dog).. She fits on the lap very well, so we are very happy with her smaller size...


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

My pup is now 5 months old and is 42 pounds. I purposely picked a breeder who's lines came from New Zealand cause I loved the bigger V's. I visited with several breeders before choosing. There were two around the Toronto area that I just loved. The second one had lines from Australia.
From what I saw it is true that New Zealand and Australian V's are bigger. Now I just have to hope that my guy doesn't get too big cause I would like to show him. He's too beautiful not to share.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

hmm, well, I know of two V's that I have seen lately. One belongs to an old colleague of mine. His male is about 18months old and weighs 45lbs and about 23" high.
Now, I saw another male recently who was about 5 years old. This dog was massive. I never asked how big he was but you could just tell he was a big boy. Oh and he must have been imported because he had a full tail, which I am not a fan of.
Now, Kian is 5 months old and last we weighed him (3 weeks ago) he was 30lbs and 19"high. If he is anything like his dad, he will be a thick boy. His dad was 24"high and weighed 65lbs, all muscle.
Oh and I agree with most of you. The appeal of this breed is their size. I was thinking of a weim a few years back and almost bought one. This time around my gf and I decided against the weim. only becasue of it's size. Don't get me wrong, they are beautiful dogs but just a tad big for our current living situation.


----------



## zeke17 (Aug 23, 2009)

In britain seems to be the opposite.People breeding smaller vizslas. Have 2 bitches one 221/2 and 23 1/2 at withers both meet vizsla height but took them to show and they looked huge.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure what the average size and weight should be read that many different opinons, Scooby is 8 mths weighs 25kg (55lbs) and is about 25cm high (wot age do they stop growing Been told 9 mths and 18mths (not much difference there ) and would scooby be classed as average or large not that it matters just curious Cheers


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

If Snickers is really 25.5 inches at the withers he would be close to disqualification for showing. AKC standards are: "Any male over 25 ½ inches, or under 20 ½ inches and any female over 24 ½ inches or under 19 ½ inches at the highest point over the shoulder blades". 

I don't know what the standards are in other countries.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Big Rick-
You're right, Snickers is close to being height disqualified, BUT no judge ever measured his height yet. 
Right on!!!


----------

